# البلاطات المعصبة بالاتجاهين - Design waffle slabs - two way joist slabs



## د.م يوسف حميضة (12 أبريل 2015)

تصميم البلاطات المعصبة بالاتجاهين - Waffle slabs
- وفق الكود ACI
طول جسم العنصر الصلب فوق العامود
في حال Waffle slabs يساوي نفس ابعاد 
drop panel حالة flat slab

- ملف تصميم البلاطات المعصبة- Waffle slabs
Download Lecture 10 Analysis and Design of Waffle slabs_2011.pdf at #4shared - http://www.4shared.com/office/qizVssfsce/Lecture_10_Analysis_and_Design.html …


















































































 انظر الملف التصميم للمتابعة

Download Lecture 10 Analysis and Design of Waffle slabs_2011.pdf at #4shared -http://www.4shared.com/office/qizVssfsce/Lecture_10_Analysis_and_Design.html …


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (12 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد الجفري (12 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Hazim Gad (12 أبريل 2015)

بوركت اخى الكريم


----------



## yaseen2007 (14 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (22 أبريل 2015)

*Design of waffle slab example using Safe 14*


فيدو :*waffle slab*


Design of waffle slab example using Safe 14 https://youtu.be/Eti1sQ-yAtY


----------



## Eng zizo_zizo (16 مارس 2016)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحت يا مهندس يوسف الروابط غير صالحة


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (16 مارس 2016)

Eng zizo_zizo قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لو سمحت يا مهندس يوسف الروابط غير صالحة


ملف البلاطة


----------



## awat m (16 مارس 2016)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng zizo_zizo (17 مارس 2016)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> ملف البلاطة



جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (17 مارس 2016)

السلام عليكم
ممكن الرفع على الميديا فايير


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (17 مارس 2016)

م.مخلد المدني قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن الرفع على الميديا فايير


- ملف البلاطة المعصبة  Waffle slabs​http://www.mediafire.com/download/2...lysis_and_Design_of_Waffle_slabs_2011_(1).pdf






Lecture 10 Analysis and Design of Waffle slabs_2011.pdf‏ (847.9 كيلوبايت, 116 مشاهدات)​
تحياتي


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (17 مارس 2016)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> ملف البلاطة


- موقع آخر ملف بلاطة معصبة اتجاهين
 Waffle slabs​
http://www.mediafire.com/download/2...lysis_and_Design_of_Waffle_slabs_2011_(1).pdf

- 




​Lecture 10 Analysis and Design of Waffle slabs_2011.pdf‏ (847.9 كيلوبايت, 116 مشاهدات)​


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (18 مارس 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------

